

Microsoft unveils 84inch  4k touch screen Surface Hub - wr1472
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/21/7867585/microsoft-surface-hub-announced#ooid=NyYWJ3cjrSr2H8iI0RXXddf8ordDAtes

======
DiabloD3
I think I want one. I'm not entirely sure yet.

